# Hunting club Opening



## Stan17 (Jul 21, 2018)

We currently have 3 openings in our club in Warthen,Ga. We’ve managed this property for the last 5 years before we acquired the property no one had been hunting it for about 4 years.We use pin in system . The property is 900 acres of pines, hardwood and clear cut. $1200 family membership. 10 total members. We also have a camping area(small extra charge)with power,water and septic tank within 1/2 mile of property which is owned by president of club. If interested call me at14782322826. I can show property most anytime.


----------



## mcarswell (Jul 22, 2018)

Do you still have opening?
Is the camping area on the club property and how close are you to Hamburg?


----------



## Grobinson01 (Jan 21, 2019)

Looking for 2 memberships if there are openings for 2019.


----------



## Stan17 (Jul 16, 2019)

We have one opening this upcoming season


----------



## Stan17 (Jul 18, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## Stan17 (Jul 24, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## Bashun3859 (Jul 31, 2019)

Stan17 said:


> We currently have 3 openings in our club in Warthen,Ga. We’ve managed this property for the last 5 years before we acquired the property no one had been hunting it for about 4 years.We use pin in system . The property is 900 acres of pines, hardwood and clear cut. $1200 family membership. 10 total members. We also have a camping area(small extra charge)with power,water and septic tank within 1/2 mile of property which is owned by president of club. If interested call me at14782322826. I can show property most anytime.


Are there any openings left sir


----------

